# A Walk in the Cleveland Hills (or is it Yorkshire)



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Still without a van, so we were off today Sunday 24th February 2008 on another walking expliot, looked at the weather forcast a big cloud was over the Yorkshire Dales, so we decided on a walk in the North Yorkshire Moors and the Cleveland Hills, we selected a walk just south of Stokesly at Clay Bank on the B1257.
We that is Mitsi, the wife and me were up at 7.00 flasks and sandwiches packed when the phone rings, are you going walking was question from the other end, its was the wifes mate Hazel a firry red head if there ever was one, yes I said timidly, I'm coming, I have to make a marang first will be with you for 9.30, OK I said fearfully, she arived as advised so we were off Mitsi, the wife, me, hazel and Rossi a long haired Jack Russell, he's named after a motorbike racer or something, again my mate should have come but was working making some cash for the start of the season was his excuse. The morning was quite dull but we travelled north, York, Helmsley, then the B1257 to Stokesly, just short of Stokesley we parked in Clay Park car park, what a lovely view over the Noth East could see the sea and Roseberry Topping
Boots and gear on we were off across the road and straight at it a 500ft climb to the top of Hasty Bank, we all strugled a bit, you need time to get warmed up before a climb, the assent was quite steep and the sun was starting to come out, great to be out again Hazel and the wife had not stopped talking since we set off, so me and the dogs pulled a little bit infront didn't want to get head ache, achieved the summit somewhat breathless, by this time it was quite bright and panormic views were great, we stopped a while to get our breath and let the girls catch up they had stopped talking due to lack of breath presumably. The way infront just looked like a ridge walk to the girls so they were quite happy to progress, little did they know. for about a mile we walked across the top of Hasty bank heading west, then they saw the valley come up in front of us, we had to drop a few hundered feet and then climb back up even further to the top of Cold Moor, as we dropped down Mitsi and Rossi were not pleased as they had to be on their leads due to the sheep. We made it across the small vally and decided it was time for our sandwiches, found a sheltered spot in the sun but out of the wind, got out my trusty supermarket plastic bag which all walkers should have to sit on, and Hazel said I want that, who am I to argue, we all settled down, dogs with biscuits us with sandwiches when the wife pionted up the fell to a guy running, look at him go, we watched him run down to us and then just leap over a four foot gate, brought back memories of me forty years ago doing silly things like that, oh to be fit and young again. 
We finished our break and were off again up the 500 foot Cold Moor, quite a bit of wind chill, got to the top and looked round full panoramic view could see the Dales to the West and the Sea to the East, North went on for ever. The girls were quite pleased they made it to the top without having to stop talking and the way infront looked reasonable, again little did they know, we traversed the drop off on the north side and saw 2 caravan sites in the bottom, not sure of their names but there was paths leading up the fell from both. We carried on the ridge observed a few spoil heaps which I have been informed were where mining for Jet had taken place in the distant past. we carried on over the top to discover a further valley and an even bigger climb up the otherside to the top of Cringle Moor, I was by this time suffiently infront as to not hear the girls abuse the valley and the climb back up was negotiated without problems waited at the top to let them catch up, mainly because the wife was carry the coffee, we had a 10 minute stop taking in the gorgous day and the view, I assured the girls the climbing was now done for the day.
We dropped down to low level and then made our way back via an old Jet mining track to the car park, I didn't think it was worth risking my life on climbing the 4th hill Carlton Bank. The girls enjoyed it once they had got their breath back and I heared comments like we should have lost a bit of weight doing that and hope I wont be too stiff in the morning.
Another great walk in my beloved county Yorkshire or is it Cleveland this bit not quite sure.

Best regards
Broom

PS could not get SpellCheck to work


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Still without a van, so we were off today Sunday 24th February 2008 on another walking expliot, looked at the weather forcast a big cloud was over the Yorkshire Dales, so we decided on a walk in the North Yorkshire Moors and the Cleveland Hills, we selected a walk just south of Stokesly at Clay Bank on the B1257.
> We that is Mitsi, the wife and me were up at 7.00 flasks and sandwiches packed when the phone rings, are you going walking was question from the other end, its was the wifes mate Hazel a firry red head if there ever was one, yes I said timidly, I'm coming, I have to make a marang first will be with you for 9.30, OK I said fearfully, she arived as advised so we were off Mitsi, the wife, me, hazel and Rossi a long haired Jack Russell, he's named after a motorbike racer or something, again my mate should have come but was working making some cash for the start of the season was his excuse. The morning was quite dull but we travelled north, York, Helmsley, then the B1257 to Stokesly, just short of Stokesley we parked in Clay Park car park, what a lovely view over the Noth East could see the sea and Roseberry Topping
> ...


Hi we live at the foot of Carlton Bank in Carlton in Cleveland and have trod all those paths. Some fantastic walking in that area. If you go again try the Lordstones Cafe at top of Carlton Bank great home cooking and the beer is very cheap (£1 a pint of John Smiths last time I tried one). Or walk down the road to the village to the Blackwell Ox Inn I live in a static behind the pub) great Thai meals and reduced prices between 5.30 and 6.30 weekdays. Hope you enjoyed your day and will come again.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like a v good day out.

I went to walk the dogs at Quarry Moor, Ripon and forgot there was a 2m height restriction. Had to change plans and diverted off to the Ripon Canal and walked the dogs a few miles along there. It looks like good birdwatching country on the old gravel workings beside the racecourse.

When I got home the OH had arranged Sunday lunch at one of the village pubs so just about recovering my appetite. 

I think that Cleveland (as a county) is no more and the there are various so called unitary authorities or some such bureaucratic silliness. I believe some of the old Cleveland came back into North Yorkshire, but I may be wrong.

I still think we should have the old Ridings and let the local authorites call themselves what they like, but not foist it on the road signs or postal addresses. From old maps our village was in the West Riding, as was Harrogate and the North Riding border was at Ripon, north of us.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

By the way it's Yorkshire the cleveland Hills take their name from the ancient Cleveland not the created county of Cleveland.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah that's absolutely correct, the same range of hills, but round our side of the Moors are the Hambledons.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

very nice report. Reminds me of my old stomping ground many years ago when we lived on Teesside. Out of interest did you notice any motorhome overnighting restrictions in the Clay bank car park?

Bob


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Hi we live at the foot of Carlton Bank in Carlton in Cleveland and have trod all those paths. Some fantastic walking in that area. If you go again try the Lordstones Cafe at top of Carlton Bank great home cooking and the beer is very cheap (£1 a pint of John Smiths last time I tried one). Or walk down the road to the village to the Blackwell Ox Inn I live in a static behind the pub) great Thai meals and reduced prices between 5.30 and 6.30 weekdays. Hope you enjoyed your day and will come again.


If you live behind the Blackwell Ox, am I right in thinking some old friends of ours, by the nams of Atkins, live, or have lived recently, there too?
If they're still there, tell them Phil and Jan were asking after them!!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Ken
Thanks for that we had a great day, we will defanatley revisit.

Andy
We have family links to Ripon, my brother owned the Art Gallery and set up Ripon Finanlial Services he lived in Sharow and is buried in the church their, I also know a lot of guys through work as we employ a Cable Contractor from Ripon, I use to fish the matches on the Ure, won one opposite the Skell mouth, just another bit of usless information I'm full of it.

Bob
No height ristriction or notices but the entrance is very narrow


Glad to hear from you all, not everybody's cup of tea walking

Best regards
Broom


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

TheRallier said:


> ksebruce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi we live at the foot of Carlton Bank in Carlton in Cleveland and have trod all those paths. Some fantastic walking in that area. If you go again try the Lordstones Cafe at top of Carlton Bank great home cooking and the beer is very cheap (£1 a pint of John Smiths last time I tried one). Or walk down the road to the village to the Blackwell Ox Inn I live in a static behind the pub) great Thai meals and reduced prices between 5.30 and 6.30 weekdays. Hope you enjoyed your day and will come again.
> ...


Hi don't recognize the surname as we mostly go by first names if you let me know I'll see if they are still there when we go back on Sat and I'll pass on your regards.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Slightly OT but this brings back memories of when I was 19 and working as a Coal Board Marketing Trainee. I had to do a stint in the North East but was feeling a bit homesick at weekends.

My Dad worked for British Iron & Steel Research Association (BISRA) in their Battersea labs (Battersea always seemed odd to me as it wasn't exactly a hive of steelmaking 8O ). His opposite number in their Teeside labs lived in Carlton in Cleveland and had a lad about my age. They invited me to stay one weekend and I recall a boozy visit to Stokesley on the Saturday night, with fish and chips in the square, after closing time. Also a boozy Sunday lunchtime 'session' in the pub in Carlton.

Happy days

Andy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Andy

Its surprising what sets off a bit of nostalgia, we all need to sit back and relive our good memory's

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> If you live behind the Blackwell Ox, am I right in thinking some old friends of ours, by the nams of Atkins, live, or have lived recently, there too?
> If they're still there, tell them Phil and Jan Davison were asking after them!
> 
> Hi don't recognize the surname as we mostly go by first names if you let me know I'll see if they are still there when we go back on Sat and I'll pass on your regards.


Tony and Tina are their names, they were old caravanning buddies. Haven't seen them for a few years but last I heard they were living there.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Know them well tthey live opposite us. Tina isn't too good health wise at the moment. They are in Thailand for the month. Both well into car booting. Not good news waiting for them, they didn't drain down 8O pipes burst and new carpets Tony fitted in January laid outside, son recalled from Spain to sort it out. I'll pass on your regards and tell him again of this site. I think as they don't caravan now they haven't bothered.  Next time you are in the area call and have a chat. I'm sure Tony and Tina would enjoy that and you are sure of a welcome.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that! We must pop in one day, as you say.
Shame about the burst pipe, though. Not very nice!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

If all else fails we have at the very least brought two friends back together

Best regards
Broom


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a note on this for anyone thinking of doing a similar walk, take care in the clay Bank car park and make sure you leave nothing on view. There have been quite a few thefts from vehicles from the car park. :x :x


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> If all else fails we have at the very least brought two friends back together
> 
> ...


A nice thought.
Thanks!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

TheRallier said:


> ksebruce said:
> 
> 
> > If you live behind the Blackwell Ox, am I right in thinking some old friends of ours, by the nams of Atkins, live, or have lived recently, there too?
> ...


Hi I've passed on your regards to Tony and Tina, they were pleased to hear from you and said ti would be nice to meet up with you again.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Hi I've passed on your regards to Tony and Tina, they were pleased to hear from you and said ti would be nice to meet up with you again.


Thanks for that. We shall make a point of meeting up with them!


----------

